

Echo chamber of outrage: Ars attends a climate skeptics’ summit - sergeant3
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/07/i-rejoice-that-it-is-warm-ars-attends-a-climate-contrarian-conference

======
Trombone12
For all that these people can be ridiculed by simply quoting them, their
successes are really alarming. The consensus that CO2 emissions threaten the
climate is something more than 20 years old at this point (the first IPCC
report is from 1992), so the absence of political consensus on the issue is a
significant achievement. In comparison, the Freon ban to protect the ozone
took little more than ten years (in fairness the Montreal Protocol is the most
successful treaty the UN has produced).

